# Guianacara ID.



## Rafael. (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi. :wink:

This cichlid has been sold _Guianacara sphenozona,_ has 7cm TL. and no known provenance. Is it correctly identified?

If possible I wanted to know what are the differences between different species of genus _Guianacara_ when it comes to juveniles?

Thanks in advance,

Rafael.


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Rafael,

Congrats on your beatifull healthy looking young Guianacara. I keep the G. stergiosi (known as sp Rio Caroni) my selves and they are a nice and interesting eartheater. I can't help you identify your fish becouse the differences are so small between the several species. I suggest the cichlidroom companion board. The experts over there also helped me out on identifying the specie I own. If you want to know more abouth care feel free to send me a PM.


----------



## MonteSS (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice looking fish Rafael. :thumb:

....Bill


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Don't forget about the _Guianacara_ thread!!

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=157102&highlight=guianacara

But if you don't want to read all 8 pages, here is a short guide:

*geayi*: wide bar only, no spot, no black on dorsal fin lappets. 
*cuyunii*: thin bar, no spot, black on dosal fin lappets. 
*oelemariensis*: no bar, spot only below lateral line, black dorsal fin lappets. 
*owroewefi*: wide bar, spot on and below lateral line, black dorsal fin lappets. 
*sphenozona*: bar, spot above lateral line, no black on dorsal fin lappets. 
*stergiosi*: thin bar, spot below lateral line, black on dorsal fin lappets.

The guide is easier when you have the actual line drawings in front of you, but I can't really post those. 

Your fish has the black lappets, so that rules out geayi and sphenozona. We would probably need a better pic on the flank focusing on the midlateral line there to see what of the remaining species it is. Also how big is it? Stergiosi start with a bar when young, but it fades to a spot when older.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the quick guide!

Went and checked mine... and they are what I think they are 

Matt


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

No prob *dogofwar*, so which do you have?


----------



## Rafael. (Apr 8, 2005)

Thank you very much for all replys, and dwarfpike your quick guide :thumb: is great. :wink:

Rafael.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

sphenozona and sp. caroni (not on the list) 



dwarfpike said:


> No prob *dogofwar*, so which do you have?


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

sphenozona is on the list and stergiosi is the new specie name of the fish known as G. sp. rio caroni. :wink:

Excellent guide Dwarfpike! The living and breeding encyclopedia of C-F :lol:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks all, but it's not really my guide. It's a write up by Dr. Wayne Liebel based on the Kullander, Lopez-Fernandez.

*Dogofwar* - As *DD* said, the Rio Caroni are the stergiosi ... they were described in the same paper.

*DD* - This time I cheated and just copy/pasted from my post in the Guianacara thread. :lol:


----------



## Rafael. (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi.

One question, from Kullander's page:


> Flank stripe wedge shaped, strongest on and above upper lateral line; *anterior 3 dorsal fin lappets black in young only* ........................._Guianacara sphenozona_


 but look these photos: http://www.fishbase.org/Photos/Thumbnai ... p?ID=47539 :roll:


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

Fishbase isn't know to be highly accurate. The second and third pics appear to be _G. owroewefi_ to my eye, the lateral spot is either below or mostly below the lateral line. The first pic could actually be _G. sphenozona_ as I don't see the black lappets, but the spot is hard to make out under the bar so can't say 100%.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Very nice fish.


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks much!

Matt



dwarfpike said:


> Thanks all, but it's not really my guide. It's a write up by Dr. Wayne Liebel based on the Kullander, Lopez-Fernandez.
> 
> *Dogofwar* - As *DD* said, the Rio Caroni are the stergiosi ... they were described in the same paper.
> 
> *DD* - This time I cheated and just copy/pasted from my post in the Guianacara thread. :lol:


----------



## Rafael. (Apr 8, 2005)

Hi more photos:



















Thanks in advance,

Rafael.


----------



## Rafael. (Apr 8, 2005)

G. stergiosi?


> In _Guianacara stergiosi_ the midlateral bar progressively fades, and the midlateral spot becomes darker in all but small juvenile specimens, distinguishing the species from _G. geayi_, which generally has a complete midlateral bar; in _G. geayi_ the midlateral bar can fade, giving rise to a midlateral spot in large specimens, in which case the black coloration of the anterior dorsal-fin lappets is lost, whereas it is maintained in _G. stergiosi_ at all sizes.


 From HERNÃ


----------

